# bass amplifier hum



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I was using an old (yet new) Lidovox amp for my bass (3 prong), and I chalked up the hum noise it makes when turning up the volume to it being from the 1970's. 

But recently I picked up a new bass guitar practice amp (3 prong). I ran it at the cottage for a week and it was quiet, I plug it in the basement and it just hums. The more I turn it up (past '2') the louder the hum gets.

Is there something up with the electrical outlets in the basement? I've heard about hum cancelling hardware, does it help?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Get yourself a receptical checker at Canadian Tire (about 5 bucks). It plugs into the socket and tells you if the receptical is wired properly - everyone should have one of these in their case. If it fails, fix it or have it fixed.

If that passes, see what else is plugged into the same leg (not only the same circuit), it could be a fridge, flourecent light balast, air conditioner etc, etc etc.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I will look for one soon at Cdn Tire and check that plug out. Thanks.


----------

